# Angelschein



## Lindaman (15. April 2006)

Hi,ich bin 17 und würde gerne meinen Angelschein,Die Fischereiprüfung machen und ich wollte euch mal ein paar Fragen dazu stellen

Ist diese Prüfung schwer?
-was muss man wissen
-wie lange dauert sowas
-was kostet es ungefair


Wisst ihr vllt auch wo man im Internet brauchbares Übungmaterial bekommt,zb. Infos die man wissen muss oder etwas anderes

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten

Fabian


----------



## Rotauge (15. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*

Hi Lindaman,

zunächst müssen wir mal wissen, aus welchem Bundesland du kommst!!! |wavey:


----------



## Lindaman (15. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*

Ich komme aus Nrw-Düsseldorf also in der nähe (Langenfeld) Plz 40764


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*

Schau mal hier
Für Brandenburg sind da alle Fragen zu finden.


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*

Hier sind Fragen zum üben
Die richtige Antwort zu jeder Frage im eingestellten Fragenpool ist die Antwort A.


----------



## Lindaman (15. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*

ich finde dort keine fragen


----------



## Lachsy (15. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*

Also du musst zum Rathaus, bzw zu der unteren Fischereibehörde, und dich dort für die Prüfung anmelden. In NRW ist es keine Pflicht ein Vorbereitungslehrgang mitzumachen.
Schwer ist die prüfung nicht. Die praxis besteht aus Angel zusammenstellung vieleicht auch den zusammenbau.

Betreffend der fragen, frag mal user nikmark der kann dir da weiterhelfen 

hier kannste auch online lernen http://www.fangplatz.de/mod.php?mod=userpage&menu=33&page_id=29

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*

Versuch es noch mal, ich habe es geändert.


----------



## Lindaman (15. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*

lachsy super seite vielen dank


----------



## Lachsy (15. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*

frag hier nach ob diese jahr noch eine Prüfung stattfindet

http://langenfeld.active-city.net/c...tails.cfm?region_id=138&design_id=865&id=6145

Informationen zur Fischereiprüfung sind bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde der Kreisverwaltung Mettmann (Tel.: 02104/99-0) erhältlich. Diese setzt zur Zeit jährlich 2 Prüfungstermine fest.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## grintz (16. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*

Also für die Fischereiprüfung gilt, wie für jede andere Prüfung auch, lernen lernen und nochmal lernen bis es dir aus den Ohren rauskommt du musst die Fragen im Schlaf beantworten können dann klappts auch in der Prüfung ;-) !

Viel Glück und Spass beim lernen !


----------



## Lindaman (16. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*

vielen dank für eure tipps jo scheint ja recht umfangreich zu sein nur um angeln zu gehen-.-
Für mich war es ja immer etwas ruhiges und so

Ich glaub ja immer noch das man denn ganzen scheiß größtenteils nicht wissen muss,das Angeln ohne wissen hat ja immer noch am meisten Spaß gemacht


----------



## Makreli (16. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*

Also ich habe bestanden wenn ein so kleiner wie ich bestehe wirst du bestimmt locker bestehen!


----------



## Lindaman (16. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*

wieso klein wie alt biste denn


----------



## Lachsy (16. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*

er ist 11 jahre und ich glaube erst ab 14 bekommst den richtigen bis dahin ist es wohl der jugendfischereischein, alleine angeln ist da nicht  da muss soviel ich weis immer ein inhaber des ab 14 jahren erhältlichen Fischereischein dabei sein. 


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lindaman (16. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*

genau deswegen frage ich

lachsy danke nochmal für die links^^
ich habe zu ostern das sportfischer buch vom lidl bekommen!

ist klasse alles für denn Schein erklärt


----------



## bennie (16. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*

mit fangplatz kannste echt nix falsch machen.... der michael schumm hat da ne echt tolle sache aufgebaut #6


----------



## Lindaman (17. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*

yy auf jeden fall

noch ne frage zu denn fischen
was muss man wissen max größe max gewicht leichzeit umfang name bevorzugte köder


muss man dies alles auswendiglernen`?


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (17. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*

ich denk man muss die schonzeit und das mindestmaß in dem bundesland beier prüfung wissen


----------



## Lindaman (17. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*

weiß das jemand genau? trottdem vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Makreli (17. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> er ist 11 jahre und ich glaube erst ab 14 bekommst den richtigen bis dahin ist es wohl der jugendfischereischein, alleine angeln ist da nicht  da muss soviel ich weis immer ein inhaber des ab 14 jahren erhältlichen Fischereischein dabei sein.
> 
> 
> mfg Lachsy


 
Nö eigentlcih nicht mann darf den Schein schon vorher machen aber bekommt ihn dan erst ab 12 und wenn mann 12 ist und den Schein hat darf mann schon alleine Angeln!


----------



## Lindaman (17. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*

der schein ist in ganz deutschland erst  ab 14>Ab diesem Alter kann er erst  erworben->(durch eine bestande Prüfung) werden


----------



## Lindaman (17. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*

kann mir jemand sagen was man jetzt alles über die Fische wissen muss?


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*



			
				Lindaman schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand sagen was man jetzt alles über die Fische wissen muss?


Hol Dir doch vorab das offizielle Lehrwerk Deines Bundeslandes dazu und nicht das von Lidl - da steht alles drin |kopfkrat


----------



## Lindaman (17. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*

h3h3 das hat mir meine mutter geschenkt 

ist aber gar nicht so schlecht das Buch steht auch alles über die Routen drinne.

Morgen werde ich mich informieren,hätte ja sein können,dass hier einer bescheid wüsste


----------



## Lindaman (18. April 2006)

*AW: Angelschein*

Die Prüfung ist leider erst wieder im November (((


----------



## Konki14 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelschein*

Guten Tag und Petri Heil#6

Ich bin 14 Jahre alt nd Angle sehr sehr gerne!

Ich wohne in Niedersachesn und wollte gerne wissen was man für den Angelschein braucht den ich hab echt schiß das ich das net besteh kann mir einer nen Tipp geben???|kopfkrat


----------



## Terraxx (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelschein*



Konki14 schrieb:


> Guten Tag und Petri Heil#6
> 
> Ich bin 14 Jahre alt nd Angle sehr sehr gerne!
> 
> Ich wohne in Niedersachesn und wollte gerne wissen was man für den Angelschein braucht den ich hab echt schiß das ich das net besteh kann mir einer nen Tipp geben???|kopfkrat



Für den schein brauchst du die Prüfung!
Ab 14 ist das glaub ich überall so, zumindest wenn du auch auf Raubfisch gehen willst, ansonsten gibt es hier in Berlin (weiß nicht wie das bei euch ist) einen Jugendfischereischein, da darfste dann mit 2 Ruten auf Friedfisch 

Aber keine Angst vor der Prüfung, wenn du in den Angelschule aufpasst, sollte das kein Problem sein, ahbe meine Prüfung auch bald.


----------



## antonio (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelschein*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Für den schein brauchst du die Prüfung!
> Ab 14 ist das glaub ich überall so, zumindest wenn du auch auf Raubfisch gehen willst, ansonsten gibt es hier in Berlin (weiß nicht wie das bei euch ist) einen Jugendfischereischein, da darfste dann mit 2 Ruten auf Friedfisch
> 
> Aber keine Angst vor der Prüfung, wenn du in den Angelschule aufpasst, sollte das kein Problem sein, ahbe meine Prüfung auch bald.



wie oft denn nun noch fischereirecht ist landesrecht.
er wohnt in niedersachsen da nützen ihm deine berliner regeln nix.

antonio


----------



## Terraxx (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelschein*



antonio schrieb:


> wie oft denn nun noch fischereirecht ist landesrecht.
> er wohnt in niedersachsen da nützen ihm deine berliner regeln nix.
> 
> antonio


wie oft denn nun noch ich habe gesagt in Berlin...
Er wohnt in niedersachsen da sollte er da mal nachfragen.

Terraxx


----------



## Terraxx (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelschein*



Terraxx schrieb:


> wie oft denn nun noch ich habe gesagt in Berlin...
> Er wohnt in niedersachsen da sollte er da mal nachfragen.
> 
> Terraxx


Und das mit der Angst vor der Prüfung stimmt trotzdem 

Terraxx


----------



## antonio (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelschein*

Zitat: "der schein ist in ganz deutschland erst ab 14>Ab diesem Alter kann er erst erworben->(durch eine bestande Prüfung) werden"

erzählt doch nicht immer so nen blödsinn.

antonio


----------



## Gladiator (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelschein*



Lindaman schrieb:


> yy auf jeden fall
> 
> noch ne frage zu denn fischen
> was muss man wissen max größe max gewicht leichzeit umfang name bevorzugte köder
> ...



hahaha allerdings der angelschein ist fast wie der führerschein.
von der prüfung her


----------

